# Upper left gastric pain yellow floating stools



## Walnut777 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello all, I am new here to the forum. im a 31 year old male, in good health, 6 ft4 215 lbs. Several years ago I was having alot of stomach and bowel problems. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy about 6 years ago. They found a diverticuli but it wasnt the cause and so far has never given me problems. I was told I had IBS. I can go many months without any symptoms. Colon cancer is hereditary in my family so any time I have stomach or bowel problems I am cautious. I take Prilosec as needed for acid reflux. I have had what I believe to be esophagael spasms. Anyways. Last December I had some stomach and bowel issues. I was told gastritis. It got better on its on. I just ignored it, went back to eating normally and having a few beers. Things were fine. Then a couple of weeks ago I get this pain just below my breastbone more toward the left side at my ribs. Then my stools starting getting yellow, fatty looking and broken up. Is this the type of diarreha that comes with IBS-D? I dont really have constipation or diarreha.The pain in my upper abdomen comes and goes. It is not constant. It kind of a weird pain. Almost like a a Gnawing pain. if that even describes it. a beer does not make it worse. eating seems to irritate it the most.Ive been having light brown colored stools, very soft that cause me to wipe and wipe again. Yesterday I had a very solid, dark brown normal looking stool. Then this afternoon I had a bowel movement that was a very solid normal piece but all of a sudden the loose fatty stuff came out with it and helped to to ease it on through. Then at work today it was just very broken up, fatty yellow stool.Does any of this relate to IBS? I seen my doctor the other day. He said "upper gastric pain" told me to take 40mg of prilosec everyday and finish the treatment and see him in 2 months. he felt like me taking it as needed wasnt gonna allow my stomach to heal if i really had gastritis.looking forward to you replies. thanks for taking your time to read this, i meant to be a little shorter


----------



## Walnut777 (Mar 16, 2012)

here is a picture of where my upper pain is located it is circled in red:







also. there have been a couple of nights where whole stomach just had this painful burning sensation all over. lasted less than an hour. i always took a prilosec or drank milk with prilosec to get rid of it


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Walnut777,Sorry you are having this pain to deal with. I know that they say IBS pain can be anywhere in the abdomin. from your description I am guessing you are having that pain in your upper left side, is this right? It could be gas trapped in the gut that is causing that pain too. Have you noticed that the pain is worse after you eat?? Gastritits can cause that knawing pain in the upper gut as well. So can ulcers. But I know my good friend has an ulcer and that pain is severe, more than just a knawing pain if you know what I mean. Does that pain go away after you take the prilosec or antacids? If so it could be gastritis and not IBS. IBS from what I am learning has a broad range of symptoms it seems. Usually with IBS there is some difference in your stools ( constipation or diareha or intestinal cramps or pain), but symptoms I am learning can vary from person to person. Do you take probitoics at all?


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, also forgot to mention, I have had that gastritis pain too and I bought this stuff called Pine nut oil made by siberian Tiger. I ordered it online. It does seem to help with the gastritis pain. Here is their website if you want to check it out: [email protected]


Jen37 said:


> Hey Walnut777,Sorry you are having this pain to deal with. I know that they say IBS pain can be anywhere in the abdomin. from your description I am guessing you are having that pain in your upper left side, is this right? It could be gas trapped in the gut that is causing that pain too. Have you noticed that the pain is worse after you eat?? Gastritits can cause that knawing pain in the upper gut as well. So can ulcers. But I know my good friend has an ulcer and that pain is severe, more than just a knawing pain if you know what I mean. Does that pain go away after you take the prilosec or antacids? If so it could be gastritis and not IBS. IBS from what I am learning has a broad range of symptoms it seems. Usually with IBS there is some difference in your stools ( constipation or diareha or intestinal cramps or pain), but symptoms I am learning can vary from person to person. Do you take probitoics at all?


----------



## Walnut777 (Mar 16, 2012)

yes, upper left pain.it seems to be worse after eating yes.im taking prilosec twice a day right now and so far i dont notice it going away directly after a prilosec. but then again i havent been taking the pills that long of a duration.i have taken probiotics before i took them after a round of antibiotics for strep throat that would not go away.


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

Walnut777 said:


> Hello all, I am new here to the forum. im a 31 year old male, in good health, 6 ft4 215 lbs. Several years ago I was having alot of stomach and bowel problems. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy about 6 years ago. They found a diverticuli but it wasnt the cause and so far has never given me problems. I was told I had IBS. I can go many months without any symptoms. Colon cancer is hereditary in my family so any time I have stomach or bowel problems I am cautious. I take Prilosec as needed for acid reflux. I have had what I believe to be esophagael spasms. Anyways. Last December I had some stomach and bowel issues. I was told gastritis. It got better on its on. I just ignored it, went back to eating normally and having a few beers. Things were fine. Then a couple of weeks ago I get this pain just below my breastbone more toward the left side at my ribs. Then my stools starting getting yellow, fatty looking and broken up. Is this the type of diarreha that comes with IBS-D? I dont really have constipation or diarreha.The pain in my upper abdomen comes and goes. It is not constant. It kind of a weird pain. Almost like a a Gnawing pain. if that even describes it. a beer does not make it worse. eating seems to irritate it the most.Ive been having light brown colored stools, very soft that cause me to wipe and wipe again. Yesterday I had a very solid, dark brown normal looking stool. Then this afternoon I had a bowel movement that was a very solid normal piece but all of a sudden the loose fatty stuff came out with it and helped to to ease it on through. Then at work today it was just very broken up, fatty yellow stool.Does any of this relate to IBS? I seen my doctor the other day. He said "upper gastric pain" told me to take 40mg of prilosec everyday and finish the treatment and see him in 2 months. he felt like me taking it as needed wasnt gonna allow my stomach to heal if i really had gastritis.looking forward to you replies. thanks for taking your time to read this, i meant to be a little shorter


what does your doctor think about the yellow greasy stool? If he does not know, I would certainly mention that to him. Have you had an ultrasound of your abdomen or a CT scan lately? Or stool testing??? Might be worth calling or visiting your gastroenterologist.


----------



## Walnut777 (Mar 16, 2012)

MaryAnn51 said:


> what does your doctor think about the yellow greasy stool? If he does not know, I would certainly mention that to him. Have you had an ultrasound of your abdomen or a CT scan lately? Or stool testing??? Might be worth calling or visiting your gastroenterologist.


he didnt think anything of it. also i cant see a gastro until i get a referral from my doctor.the stools are alternating from one bowel moevment to the next. they go from normal, to floaty and yellow greasy like, to normal again. the pain is not consistant. it comes and goes during the day. back in decemeber i went to urgent care with the same symptoms and that doc did no testing just said it sounded like gastritis and treated me with prilosec which i was already taking. i just kind of ignored it and i got better. then a few weeks ago here in march it all came back


----------



## Walnut777 (Mar 16, 2012)

today i didnt eat much but i had a normal bowel movement mid day. then we went and ate supper at 9 pm at my fav mexican resturaunt and as soon as i got home i had explosive diarrhea. it was very dark brown. so strange how this alternating


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would finish the Prilosec treatment and go back like he asked you to. Of course if the pain gets suddenly more severe... call him directly and let him know and tell him you would like to be seen. If you have any toruble with the Prilosec.. call him back as well and ask his/her guidance.If in two months you see no improvement... I would ask for some testing to be done. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## tim2 (May 21, 2012)

BQ said:


> I would finish the Prilosec treatment and go back like he asked you to. Of course if the pain gets suddenly more severe... call him directly and let him know and tell him you would like to be seen. If you have any toruble with the Prilosec.. call him back as well and ask his/her guidance.If in two months you see no improvement... I would ask for some testing to be done. Let us know how you are doing.These symptoms are identical to mine.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds both ibs and stomach problems together. The gastritis can aggravate the bowels. Since you are having varying forms of stool that to me sounds functional. The yellow looser stuff is moving faster through your system than the darker more formed stuff. To me that means your intestines are contracting and moving stuff througj irregularly. I am wondering if a PPI like nexium daily for 6 weeks will help heal the stomach and then take in some more soluble fibre to firm up the stools and help things pass more regulalrly. Like metamucil daily but start with small dose. I am no doctor but stool tests could be done and a fat malabsorption test also ( but that is not a fun one to have done). You should test for h-pylori and celiac as well. Good luck!! Sorry for spelling errors, i am a poor typer on my phone


----------



## ejc (May 21, 2012)

hi i suffer very similar symtoms to you although my very rarley goes away! MY doc says its ibs although i,ve had an ultasound,ct scan, back xray, bloods etc. i'm going for a colonoscopy tomorrow.I take probiotics & antispasmodics but not much good! Do u get nausea?x


----------



## tim2 (May 21, 2012)

ejc said:


> hi i suffer very similar symtoms to you although my very rarley goes away! MY doc says its ibs although i,ve had an ultasound,ct scan, back xray, bloods etc. i'm going for a colonoscopy tomorrow.I take probiotics & antispasmodics but not much good! Do u get nausea?x


I have exactly these symptoms. Have been taking nexium and trying to ween off it. I have alternating stool colour and pain after eating. I find if I stay away from fatty food I get better. Tonight I had a meal of fish and chips with the kids. Was supposed to be a bit of fun. Now I'm in agony and had terrible nausea. Nearly vomited. Not nice. I hate IBS.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I just weaned myself off nexium and has been about 6 weeks now. First few weeks were hard with lots if rebound heartburn but now i get lots of bouts of nausea andMilk products bothereing me more than while on nexium. Really strange. But heartburn has returned to what it used to be !! Can't win no matter what i do.


----------



## tim2 (May 21, 2012)

TVgirl said:


> I just weaned myself off nexium and has been about 6 weeks now. First few weeks were hard with lots if rebound heartburn but now i get lots of bouts of nausea andMilk products bothereing me more than while on nexium. Really strange. But heartburn has returned to what it used to be !! Can't win no matter what i do.


Starting to get worried now. Cant seem to eat anything without getting upset stomach. Had fresh vegtable soup last night. Got some pain last night and woke with terrible taste in my mouth. Then had terrible diharoea this morning. Nausea in bouts. It comes it goes. Stool changes colour by the day. Some pain. Is this all IBS. I have had bouts before but never like this. Do bouts vary in severity? I am really worried it is not IBS. I know the worry can make symptoms worse but it is hard not to be concerned.


----------



## Zhr (Oct 1, 2012)

Walnut777 said:


> today i didnt eat much but i had a normal bowel movement mid day. then we went and ate supper at 9 pm at my fav mexican resturaunt and as soon as i got home i had explosive diarrhea. it was very dark brown. so strange how this alternating


Walnut777 I was diagnised with IBS-D 18 months ago after a bad infection and I am having the exact same symptoms you are having. Did you have more tests done? How are you feeling now? Did anybody else having the same symptoms have their pancreas looked into? Thanks.


----------



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

I am having very similar symptoms. Any updates?


----------



## gefrazier49 (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my first reponse to this post. I am a 57 year old male and have been bothered with IBS for 31 years. The alternating bowel movemets as well as what you refer to as yellow fatty stool is probably mucus in your stool which is also common with IBS. This can be very frustrating to someone who is new to this functional bowel disorder. I too went through all the test to be diagnosed with IBS. The positive side of this is that IBS generally will not lead to anything more serious according to my docs and all I hav read about the disorder.


----------



## Walnut777 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am SOOOO sorry I had forgotten all about this post. Its crazy that I even found it. I am currently suffering from the upper left abdominal pain just at or slightly under the ribs 6th or 7th rib. I do not understand why the pain come and goes thoughout the day for a few months and then leaves for many months. It seems to be consistant that this pain comes around November - January. I do remember as a kid having lots of stomach issues and diarrhea at Christmas time when I was a child. I am diagnosed with Generalized anxiety, OCD, depression (not so often), health anxiety and panic disorder. Looking back I can see anxiety as far back as I can remember.

I have wondered if this is psychosomatic pain in origin. I am currently NOT having any unusal bowel movements.

I have also wondered if these pain is related to seasonal allergies. It seems I do get it in the spring also.

This pain has never been severe.

I do have alot of post nasal drip. Which I am sure aggravates my esophagus. I get esophagael spasms.

Of all the testing I have had the only abnormalities have been slightly elevated liver enzymes (bilirubin, ast & alt). Only one test were all 3 slightly elevated at the same time. A few months later the tests will be normal. A few months later the liver enzymes like alt & ast will be slightly elevated. Next test a few months after will show normal results. Doc says they have looked for anything that could be life threatening or serious with the liver and all negative.

I have suffered from hypogylcemia since I was a teenager. It seems to drop after eating simple carbs at breakfast. I can eat a high protein, good fats, low or no carb breakfast and be just fine. I can eat whatever I want ater breakfast and glucose be fine.

I did have a test earlier this summer I forget what it is called. I had to drink several different things and some fuzzy drink and barium I think and they had me standing and took xrays then made me lay down and take more xrays. I think they were checking the motility of my esophagus.Tests showed some spasticity or spasming of the very lower part of the esophagus.

I dont know what to think anynmore. I havent found relief from bowel movements, meds, anti gas, passing gas, no pain on palpitation. eating, not eating, eliminating foods. it just seems to leave on its on. I did eliminate alcohol altogether back in april I think it was. ive been 6 or 7 months without alcohol i quit because i drank alot one night an the next day after breakfast my glucose dropped really fast like never before.

Ill try and do better to check this post more often.


----------



## Walnut777 (Mar 16, 2012)

gefrazier49 said:


> This is my first reponse to this post. I am a 57 year old male and have been bothered with IBS for 31 years. The alternating bowel movemets as well as what you refer to as yellow fatty stool is probably mucus in your stool which is also common with IBS. This can be very frustrating to someone who is new to this functional bowel disorder. I too went through all the test to be diagnosed with IBS. The positive side of this is that IBS generally will not lead to anything more serious according to my docs and all I hav read about the disorder.


Thanks for your post. This post gives me a sense of relief.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Ive had random bouts of yellow, greasy stool. All bloodwork and stool tests came back normal so i was diagnosed with ibs and lactose intolerance and fructose malabsorption which didnt concern my gi doc enough to do more tests. The yellow stools are infrequent and last only a few days. The only difference is i have pain and cramping below my bellybutton all over my lower abdomen. Sounds like ibs could be the culprit since it seems that a few of us here deal with these symptoms.


----------



## Sherry Arango (Feb 10, 2016)

I also have IBS-D with bad taste in mouth, burning at night in the stomach, gas, girgling and yellow diarrhea stools. I have missed work for two weeks . I started IBgard and see a small difference. One day the poop will kinda be normal and the next day or so it will be back to diarrhea. I stated on the fodmap diet five days ago.


----------

